# positive ground to negative ????



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

I have and old dozer with a 4 cyl continental flathead engine it came with positive ground, i would like to rewire to neg. ground, would make a charging system a lot easer for me. What to do with the starter and the coil to dist. charging can be done with a chevy one wire.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

LQQKING4U said:


> I have and old dozer with a 4 cyl continental flathead engine it came with positive ground, i would like to rewire to neg. ground, would make a charging system a lot easer for me. What to do with the starter and the coil to dist. charging can be done with a chevy one wire.


 I did the same thing with the 53 Case. I was dealing with a broken Magnito. My local McGuiver told me how to modify it.
I put 12 volts on it, negative ground. The starter didn't 'notice', so all the other stuff was created to be negative ground, 12 volt.
I put a set of points in the magnito, added a MoPar ballast resistor to cut the voltage to the points, added a 12 volt coil. It has been running that way for 9 years. The starter does turn a lot faster though.. That has not caused any problems.
I will get his phone number for you if you need more 'input'.
It only took him 5 minutes to explain it to me so I understood what to do.


----------



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I was wondering if i had to modify my dist. or just run hot to coil plus side of coil minus side of coil to dist.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

LQQKING4U said:


> Thanks for your help. I was wondering if i had to modify my dist. or just run hot to coil plus side of coil minus side of coil to dist.


Anytime! That's whay we are here for.


----------

